# Broads with rods fishing tournament



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

LADIES MAKE PLANS FOR THE 8TH ANNUAL BROADS WITH RODS FISHING TOURNAMENT ON MAY 2ND 2015 @CAPT MARK'S BASTROP MARINA.WE WILL HAVE A LIVE AUCTION,GREAT FOOD,AND LIVE ENTERTAINMENT,TOO MUCH TO LIST,PLEASE VISIT OUR WEBSITE www.broadswithrodsfishingtournaments.com or call (713) 299-3037 ...we will update frequently.thanks for looking:texasflag


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

*Great Tournament for a Great Cause*

Lady Rodsmiths will be there again this year! We have a several Ladies with Texas Lady Anglers that will be fishing the Tournament.

If any Ladies out there are interested in joining a Ladies only fishing Group please check us out at www.texasladyanglers.com


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind words. Its good to see organizations like yours doing so well. We look forward to seeing you there. Thanks-Nora


----------



## 7Lfarm (Mar 16, 2009)

*quick question*

First wanted to thank yall for keeping this tournament going every year we always have a great time. And it is truly amazing how much yall do for charity.

So couple questions...
Will there be bait available at the marina, and what is the cut off for entry into tournament.


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

7Lfarm said:


> First wanted to thank yall for keeping this tournament going every year we always have a great time. And it is truly amazing how much yall do for charity.
> 
> So couple questions...
> Will there be bait available at the marina, and what is the cut off for entry into tournament.


Thanks so much...Yes there will be live Bait...that is one of Capt Mark's priorities..he has done so much to improve the Marina,in a very short time,they will also have gasoline...We will be there @5:00 am @the Marina the morning of the tournament to sign anyone up that hasn't...hope this answers your questions...see you there,Nora


----------



## TxSlammer (Jul 18, 2013)

Will you have any fishing equipment at the auction?


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

Tx Slammer,yes we will have over 30 items for our auction..all are outdoor related items...please visit Broads with Rods on Facebook for a complete list..Looks like a beautiful weekend,even if you don't fish come for the live entertainment by Matt Mathis, great BBQ, and live auction...all proceeds go to the Susan G. Komen Foundation for Breast Cancer Research..also Capt Mark's Bastrop Marina will have live shrimp..call (713) 299-3037 if you have questions'Thanks,Nora


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ladies,don't forget to register your team name for cash prize,and also we will have a Captains drawing during the ceremony..they must be present to win.Hope to see you there ! Nora


----------

